# دعوه للتعارف علي بعضنا للبعض



## مهندس وليد سمير (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بصراحه ياجماعه انا عندي اقتراح ويارب يعجبكوا ويتنفذ والطريقه كالتالي عرض 
1-الاسم
2-السن
3- الوظيفه او المؤهل او التخصص
4- للي يحب يكتب ميله يكتب واتمني المشاركه في الجميع عشان نكون كلنا اسره واحده


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (25 يونيو 2006)

المهندس وليد بداية اين تعمل؟ ثانياً ما هى المؤهلات الدراسية والعملية والكورسات؟
وبعد كدة ممكن نتعرف


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ويركاته
الاسم. وليد
السن.21
المؤهل. تالته طيران في معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران


----------



## جاسر (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,


الاسم: جاسر سالم الحربي
العمر: ثلاثون ولله الحمد
المؤهل: بكالوريوس ميكانيكا ( طيران )
الوظيفة: مهندس في مجال انتاج الطاقة وتحلية المياة !!!
البريد: engjaser at msn.com
تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 يونيو 2006)

فين باقي الناس احنا نريد ان نكون اسره واحده


----------



## خالد 222 (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم : عبدالعزيز محمود
العمر :19
المهنة : طالب 
السنة الي راحت تخرجت من الثانوية العامة 
والسنة دي درست لغة ومع بداية السنة بتخصص في هندسة طيران باذن الله


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 يونيو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بيك يا اخي ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## صالح عبدالله (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*الاسم , صالح عبدالله 
*العمر , 19
*المهنه , طالب 
** ادرس لغه english 
والسنه الجايه انشالله بتخصص هندسة طيران 
*الهوايه,الطيران


----------



## م/ مصطفي (18 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته .. 


الاسم : مصطفي حسني عبد العال
العمر : 21 سنه
الوظيفه : طالب في السنه الاخيره من هندسه الطيران 
البريد :Aerodynamic4 at hotmail.com .. & abc_flight at yahoo.com


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيك ياخي العزيز صالح انت ومصطفي واتمني من جميع الاعضاء الدخول لنكون اسره واحده


----------



## وجدي_1405 (18 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الأسم : وجدي علي عمر زيلعي .
العمر : 21 سنه .
الوظيفة : سكرتير تنفيذي .
الهواية : طيران ( عام ) طيران حربي (خاص) .
البريد الإلكتروني : wajdi_1405*************
wajdi_1405*yahoo.ca


----------



## fullbank (18 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
[MOVE="up"]شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام [/MOVE]
[/FRAME]


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيك اخونا العزيز وجدي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 أغسطس 2006)

وعقبال باقي الاعضاء


----------



## عمر الشاوي (19 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاسم: عمر الشاوي
العمر:41 سنة الحمد لله
المؤهل: بكالوريوس هنسة / تصاميم طائرات
الوظيفة : متقاعد حاليا
يسرني التعرف على حضراتكم والاستفادة من معلوماتكم ولعلي افيدكم بمعلومة ما


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيك اخي العزيز عمر ويا ريت نعرف انت من اي بلد وكنت بتشتغل ين ولو عند حضرتك ميل ياريت تكتبه عشان الكل يستفيد


----------



## تتو (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإسم/ محمد
العمر/ 19 سنة
المهنة / طالب متخرج من الثانوية العامة سنة 1427 هـ
الإيميل هلى ******** / tiger-1408*hotmail.com 
أتمنى أن أستفيد من خبراتكم في مجال دراسة هندسة الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

ياجماعه ده ميلي للي يحب التواصلwalidsamir2003 علي الهوت


----------



## fullbank (22 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"]fullbank*************[/FRAME]
اخواني الكرام انا موسى من فلسطين 
عرض الملف الشخصي العام
رسال رسالة خاصة إلى fullbankا
لبحث عن كافة المشاركات بواسطة fullbankإ
اضافة fullbank إلى قائمة الأصدقاء
اخواني الكرام شكرا لكم على هذا المنتدى 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
الملتقى الهندسي 
هندسة الطيران 
شكرا للاخ الكريم وليد ولاخواني الكرام 
وايضا لاخوان هندسة التعدين والبترول


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 أغسطس 2006)

الله يخليك وربنا يوفقك في مهمتك القادمه في انجلترا


----------



## saber133 (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم :محمد صابر
السن : 24
المؤهل : بكالريوس هندسة قسم إتصالات والكترونيات
الاميل:saber133 at hotmail.com


----------



## laklok10 (23 أغسطس 2006)

الأسم :محمد عبد الرحيم
العمر:21
المؤهل:هندسة كمبيوتر وإلكترونيات
بس بحب الطيران جدا وعندي معلومات كثيرة عن هذا العلم الشيق
الإيميل علي ****** ostora_3000


----------



## laklok10 (23 أغسطس 2006)

ياأخواني أحنا عايزين نصبح أسرة واحدة نعمل مع بعضنا البعض ونريد أن نعمر هذا المنتدي المزيد من الإبتكارات الجديدة وليوفقنا الله


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيك اخي العزيز محمدعبد الرحيم والاخ صابر ونتمني مزيد من مشاركاتك القيمه


----------



## صالح عبدالله (24 أغسطس 2006)

صالح عبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *الاسم , صالح عبدالله
> *العمر , 19
> *المهنه , طالب
> ...


saleh_sa*hotmail.co.uk


----------



## صالح عبدالله (24 أغسطس 2006)

صالح عبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *الاسم , صالح عبدالله
> *العمر , 19
> *المهنه , طالب
> ...


هذاال***** الصحيح
saleh_sa*hotmail.co.uk
وانا اسف على اللي صار من قبل
thank you


----------



## barood (29 أغسطس 2006)

الاسم: سعد بارود 
العمر 24
العمل: مهندس في مكتب سلامة الطيران في مطار حلب الدولي + مدرس في جامعة حلب قسم هندسة الطيران(معيد)
الهواية: مدير موقع مهندسي الطيران العرب 
Flight Simulator

الإيميل barood.saad على جيميل gmail

سعيد بهذا الموقع الرائع وبكم وأتمنى منكم التواصل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 أغسطس 2006)

اهلا بيك اخي العزيز بس لو عندك اميل علي هوت يكون افضل عشان كل الاعضاء يستفيدوا


----------



## Saladin (29 أغسطس 2006)

محمد سعد حسن
هندسة طيران بمعهد الطيران المدني.......القاهرة


----------



## barood (30 أغسطس 2006)

barood قال:


> الاسم: سعد بارود
> العمر 24
> العمل: مهندس في مكتب سلامة الطيران في مطار حلب الدولي + مدرس في جامعة حلب قسم هندسة الطيران(معيد)
> الهواية: مدير موقع مهندسي الطيران العرب
> ...


barood_saad على كل من هت ميل وياهوو وسكايب


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

عمر الشاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الاسم: عمر الشاوي
> العمر:41 سنة الحمد لله
> المؤهل: بكالوريوس هنسة / تصاميم طائرات
> ...


 
ان هذا لشرف لنا ان نتعرف بك سيدي الفاضل و نحتك بخبرتك الواسعه 
فارجوا ان لا تبخل علينا باي معلومه تحب ان تقولها لنا ..


----------



## fifamomen (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الاسم: مؤمن عبد الحليم
العمر: 20 سنة
الوظيفة: طالب بقسم الالكترونيات و تكنولوجيا الاتصالات بالاكاديمية الحديثة للهندسة
اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 سبتمبر 2006)

fifamomen قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> الاسم: مؤمن عبد الحليم
> العمر: 20 سنة
> الوظيفة: طالب بقسم الالكترونيات و تكنولوجيا الاتصالات بالاكاديمية الحديثة للهندسة
> اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم


اكيد الشرف لينا ومزيد من مشاركاتك المتميزه


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الاسم: احمد الشربيني
العمر:33سنة - مصر
المؤهل: بكالوريوس هنسة / مدني - دبلوم ادارة تشييد - ماجيستير ادارة اعمال
الوظيفة : مدير تسويق عقاري
يسرني التعرف على سيادتكم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ahmed sherbieny قال:


> الاسم: احمد الشربيني
> العمر:33سنة - مصر
> المؤهل: بكالوريوس هنسة / مدني - دبلوم ادارة تشييد - ماجيستير ادارة اعمال
> الوظيفة : مدير تسويق عقاري
> يسرني التعرف على سيادتكم


اهلا بيك مهندس احمد وياريت تكون مشاركاتك اكتر ونقدر نفيدك كمان وكمان


----------



## مهندس نفسو (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1-الاسم : عابد أحمد
2-السن : 20
3- الوظيفه او المؤهل او التخصص : طالب هندسة طيران
falcon-wing at hotmail


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مهندس نفسو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 1-الاسم : عابد أحمد
> 2-السن : 20
> ...


اهلا بيك وسط بيتك الثاني ونتمني ان نستطيع افادتك وجميع المسلمين


----------



## م/ هيثم السادن (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته .. 

الاسم : هيثم عبده محمد
العمر : 21 سنه
الوظيفه : طالب في السنه الاخيره من هندسه الطيران 
البريد : elhaytham85على الهوت ميل
ويسعدنى التعرف على سيادتكم واتمنى ان تقبلونى معكم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 سبتمبر 2006)

م/ هيثم السادن قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ..
> 
> الاسم : هيثم عبده محمد
> العمر : 21 سنه
> ...


اهلا بيك واكيد طبعااااااا نقبلك كصديق عزيز


----------



## hatem21 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الاسم حاتم عبدو
العمر 22 
المهنه مش عارف اختر بين الكترونيات الطيران او صيانة الطائرة 
وهذا ربط الموضوع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29110

وهذا اميلي لتعارف xxxl_494*************

هوت ميل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (5 سبتمبر 2006)

hatem21 قال:


> الاسم حاتم عبدو
> العمر 22
> المهنه مش عارف اختر بين الكترونيات الطيران او صيانة الطائرة
> وهذا ربط الموضوع
> ...


اهلا بيك اخ حاتم الكترونيات الطائره علي ما اعتقد انه بيكون اختصاصه في عدادات الطائره اما الصيانه بيكون ياما هياكل او محركات والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## م/محترف (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته .. 
الاسم : سامي بكير
العمر : 19 سنه
الوظيفه : طالب في السنه الاولي من هندسه الطيران 
البريد : samybakeer2088على الهوت ميل
ويشرفني التعرف عليكم و والانضمام معكم
و بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (12 سبتمبر 2006)

م/محترف قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ..
> الاسم : سامي بكير
> العمر : 19 سنه
> الوظيفه : طالب في السنه الاولي من هندسه الطيران
> ...


 اكيد طبعا ده شرف لينا واهلا بيك يا سامي


----------



## lil-zool (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
الاسم:محمد عصام
العمر:19
الوظيفة:مقبل إن شاء الله على دراسة هندسة صيانة الطائرات
البريد:mohammed_man88*hotmail
اتمنى لكم اخواني الاعضاء التوفيق وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.maram (12 سبتمبر 2006)

1- مرام من الأردن
2- مواليد 19/11/1979
3- مهندسة ميكانيك / عام وشغلي بالمبيعات والعطاءات والتسعير بشكل عام ( pipes & fittings, pumps, valves, flanges....) وكل شي
4- email : engmaram*v.gg 
5- متعتي في تعلم كل ما هو جديد ، طموحة جداً وبحب أعطي الشي الي ممكن يفيد غيري 

بس ياريت احنا كل الأعضاء نتعرف كمان على م. وليد سمير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*



eng.maram قال:


> 1- مرام من الأردن
> 2- مواليد 19/11/1979
> 3- مهندسة ميكانيك / عام وشغلي بالمبيعات والعطاءات والتسعير بشكل عام ( pipes & fittings, pumps, valves, flanges....) وكل شي
> 4- email : engmaram*v.gg
> ...



اهلا و سهلا بيكي مع اخوانك اختي العزيزه / مرام .. 
و اهلا و سهلا بكل اهل الاردن 
يسرنا التعرف عليك  ​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (12 سبتمبر 2006)

eng.maram قال:


> 1- مرام من الأردن
> 2- مواليد 19/11/1979
> 3- مهندسة ميكانيك / عام وشغلي بالمبيعات والعطاءات والتسعير بشكل عام ( pipes & fittings, pumps, valves, flanges....) وكل شي
> 4- email : engmaram*v.gg
> ...


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (12 سبتمبر 2006)

lil-zool قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> الاسم:محمد عصام
> العمر:19
> الوظيفة:مقبل إن شاء الله على دراسة هندسة صيانة الطائرات
> ...



اهلا بيك اخ محمد وان شاء الله نقدر نستفيد منك في المستقبل اخوك وليد


----------



## khamis alnamani (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم:خميس النعماني 
العمر:35 سنه
الموهل: دبلوم هندسة مكانيكية:محركات وهياكل طائرات 
الوظيفة:فني طائرات عمودية
العنوان:سلطنة عمان -صلالة-
abuomar634*************
انا الان اكمل دراستي الجامعية في جامعة ظفار لنيل شهادة البكلريوس في الهندسة الكانيكية
يسرني ويسعدني ان اتعرف عليكم يا أخواني


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (14 سبتمبر 2006)

khamis alnamani قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاسم:خميس النعماني
> العمر:35 سنه
> الموهل: دبلوم هندسة مكانيكية:محركات وهياكل طائرات
> ...


اهلا وسهلا بيك وربنا يوفقك في دراستك المتميزه ونتمني منك المزيد من المشاركات الهادفه


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الاسم : لؤى عبد الرحمن 
السن : 18
العمل والوظيفه: فى اولى هندسه طائرات باكاديميه الطيران المصرى
ال***** : lam_habib4*************


----------



## لؤى عبد الرحمن (17 سبتمبر 2006)

البريد الالكترونى:lam_habib4*hotmail.com


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 سبتمبر 2006)

لؤى عبد الرحمن قال:


> الاسم : لؤى عبد الرحمن
> السن : 18
> العمل والوظيفه: فى اولى هندسه طائرات باكاديميه الطيران المصرى
> ال***** : lam_habib4*************



اهلا بيك اخي العزيز لؤي


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأسم: محمد السيد يوسف شريف
السن: 29 سنة
المؤهل: بكلوريوس هندسة الطيران والفضاء - كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهرة - عام 1999
الوظيفة: مهندس بقسم تصميم الهيكل - مركز بحوث الطيران - القاهرة 
البريد الألكتروني على ******و : m_sherif77***********


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 سبتمبر 2006)

محمد شريف 77 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأسم: محمد السيد يوسف شريف
> السن: 29 سنة
> المؤهل: بكلوريوس هندسة الطيران والفضاء - كلية الهندسة - جامعة القاهرة - عام 1999
> ...


اهلا بيك اخي العزيز محمد ونتمني انا نستفيد من خبراتك في المستقبل القريب


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

وليد انا اسمى مصطفى مجدى فى اولى طيران معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران ممكن نتقابل فى الكافيتريا فى يوم الثلاثاء 26 / 9 / 2006 او قدمها ولك تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 سبتمبر 2006)

مصطفى مجدى قال:


> وليد انا اسمى مصطفى مجدى فى اولى طيران معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران ممكن نتقابل فى الكافيتريا فى يوم الثلاثاء 26 / 9 / 2006 او قدمها ولك تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير



انا متاسف اخي العزيز علي التاخر في الرد واوعدك ان شاء الله في اقرب فرصه ان اقابلك


----------



## عماد رزاق (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*م.عماد*

الاسم: عماد عبدالرزاق البركي
السن: 32 سنة
الوظيفة: م.كهرباء في السمنت الجنوبية/العراق
الهواية: المطالعة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (26 سبتمبر 2006)

عماد رزاق قال:


> الاسم: عماد عبدالرزاق البركي
> السن: 32 سنة
> الوظيفة: م.كهرباء في السمنت الجنوبية/العراق
> الهواية: المطالعة



اهلا بيك اخونا العزيز عماد وياريت لو اي عضو عنده اميل ويحب يكتبه يتفضل بكتابته حتي يتسني للجميع الاستفاده من خبراته


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاسم/ميثاق محمد مسعد التام
العمر/23 سنه والحمد لله على فضله
المؤهل 3سنوات ميكانيكا عام 
والان ادرس اللغه الفرنسيه
من اليمن الشقيق
يسرني ويسعدني ان اشارك في هذا المنتدى اكثر من الرائع 
ويسرني التعرف عليكم وعلى القائمين على المنتدى 
ورمضان كريم 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صومنا 
امين


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (27 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا الايميل تاعي 
methaq_altam***********


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

عماد رزاق قال:


> الاسم: عماد عبدالرزاق البركي
> السن: 32 سنة
> الوظيفة: م.كهرباء في السمنت الجنوبية/العراق
> الهواية: المطالعة


 
اهلا و مرحبــــا بكــــل اهل العراق ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

اطلب العلم للجميع قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاسم/ميثاق محمد مسعد التام
> العمر/23 سنه والحمد لله على فضله
> المؤهل 3سنوات ميكانيكا عام
> ...



اهلا و سهلا فيك اخر الكريم .. و ان شــــاء الله نيتفيد من مشاركاتك المثمره​


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (30 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاسم /ميثاق محمد مسعد التام
العمر /23 سنه
المؤهل ميكانيكا انتاج 3سنوات +دورات قصيره في الميكانيك
الوضيفه طالب 
ادرس الان في الجزائر 
الجنسيه يمني 
mthaq_altam* yahoo.com


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (30 سبتمبر 2006)

هلا اخي مصطفى ياريت تعرفنا عليك وتحط ايميلك 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شهر مبارك وكل عام والجميع بالف خير 
هلا بكل الاخوه الاعزاء وخاصه جاسر ومصطفى 
والله ثم والله لو تعلمو مدى حبي لكم من جراء تفاعلكم 
واسئل الله العلي القدير ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم 
وارجو منكم ان تقلولي ليش ****** ماحب يضطاف عندي 
كي استطيع مراسلتكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم ميثاق التام 
اليمن 
ادرس في الجزائر الشقيق 
methaq_altamyahoo.com


----------



## ليث سلمان (4 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاسم: ليث سلمان
العمر: 25 سنة
المؤهلات: بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية (اختصاص طائرات)
ماجستير طائرات 
تدريسي في الجامعة التكنلوجية -بغداد-العراق
يسرني التعرف بكم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اطلب العلم للجميع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> شهر مبارك وكل عام والجميع بالف خير
> هلا بكل الاخوه الاعزاء وخاصه جاسر ومصطفى
> والله ثم والله لو تعلمو مدى حبي لكم من جراء تفاعلكم
> ...


اهلا بيك وان شاء الله نستفيد منك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ليث سلمان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاسم: ليث سلمان
> العمر: 25 سنة
> المؤهلات: بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية (اختصاص طائرات)
> ...


واحنا كمان يسرنا النعرف عليك واهلا بكل الاشقاء العراقيين


----------



## khamis alnamani (7 أكتوبر 2006)

:55: اهلا وسهلا بالاشقاء العراقيين


----------



## khamis alnamani (7 أكتوبر 2006)

:55:


ليث سلمان قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاسم: ليث سلمان
> العمر: 25 سنة
> المؤهلات: بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية (اختصاص طائرات)
> ...


اخي العزيز ليث اهلا بك في هذا المنتدى 
اخيك خميس النعماني فني طائرات عمودية 
this is my email:abuomar634*hotmail.con


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (9 أكتوبر 2006)

تشرفنا لابا باش مهندي وليد 
انا ابراهيم الانصارى
33 سنة
مهندس صيانة حاسب الى هارد وير
وشكرا على التعارف


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ابراهيم الانصارى قال:


> تشرفنا لابا باش مهندي وليد
> انا ابراهيم الانصارى
> 33 سنة
> مهندس صيانة حاسب الى هارد وير
> وشكرا على التعارف



اهلا بيك ويارب يكون مشاركاتك معنا دائمه ومتميزه


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراااااا يا باش مهندس


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز ليث
اسعد الله اوقاتك
انا مهندس مدني من فلسطين وكانت امنيتي ان اتعلم هندسة الطيران ولكن لكوني اعيش بفلسطين لم استطع وعوضتها بالهندسة المدني 
لي الشرف بالتعرف عليك 
مني الف الف الف الف........ تحية للعراق الحبيب


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (19 أكتوبر 2006)

صراحه اخي وليد اذهلتني بمشاركاتك 
والله انك نشيط وتستاهل كل خير وانا متشرف بتعرف عليك 


اعتقد انك حييت كل المشاركين في المنتدى 
وهذه والله سمه رائعه فيك 

وتمنياتي لك مزيد من التقدم والنجاح
اخوك ميثاق التام


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اطلب العلم للجميع قال:


> صراحه اخي وليد اذهلتني بمشاركاتك
> والله انك نشيط وتستاهل كل خير وانا متشرف بتعرف عليك
> 
> 
> ...



اهلا بيك اخي ميثاق والله الشرف الاكبر ليه والله


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته بصراحه ياجماعه انا عندي اقتراح ويارب يعجبكوا ويتنفذ والطريقه كالتالي عرض
> 1-الاسم
> 2-السن
> 3- الوظيفه او المؤهل او التخصص
> 4- للي يحب يكتب ميله يكتب واتمني المشاركه في الجميع عشان نكون كلنا اسره واحده



الاسم : عزمي الخليلي
السن  عجمي:7: ) 44سنة والحمد لله
الوظيفة : مهندس مدني 
ال***** : azmikhalili***********


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا طبعا يشرفنى انه احط معلومات عنى 
الاسم : احمد
السن :19 
المهنه: طالب بهندسه الالكترونيات والاتصالات 
الميل : fambasten************* 
وشكرا سلاموز


----------



## م. أبو المجد (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الأسم: إيــاد محمد مــجـــدى 
العمر: 21 
طــــالب: هندسه تشيــد وبناء (سنه تالته) خاص
فلســــــــطينى والدراسه فـــــى مصـــــــــــــــــــر
وحابب اتعرف واتعلم منكم كل شى فحب الاستطلاع والتعرف لدى قاتل (يعنى مش قاتل قاتل )


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 أكتوبر 2006)

عزمي الخليلي قال:


> الاسم : عزمي الخليلي
> السن  عجمي:7: ) 44سنة والحمد لله
> الوظيفة : مهندس مدني
> ال***** : azmikhalili***********


اهلا بيك اخونا الكبير عزمي ونتمني منك الاستفاده بخبراتك الواسعه وسلامي ليك اخوك وليد


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 أكتوبر 2006)

HARD_REVENGE قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا طبعا يشرفنى انه احط معلومات عنى
> الاسم : احمد
> السن :19
> المهنه: طالب بهندسه الالكترونيات والاتصالات
> ...



اهلا بيك ومرحبا والشرف الاكبر لينا ويارب نقدر نفيدك باي شئ


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 أكتوبر 2006)

م. أبو المجد قال:


> الأسم: إيــاد محمد مــجـــدى
> العمر: 21
> طــــالب: هندسه تشيــد وبناء (سنه تالته) خاص
> فلســــــــطينى والدراسه فـــــى مصـــــــــــــــــــر
> وحابب اتعرف واتعلم منكم كل شى فحب الاستطلاع والتعرف لدى قاتل (يعنى مش قاتل قاتل )



وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنك ونتمني مشاركات هادفه منك واهلا بكل الاخوه الفلسطنيين


----------



## نورة احمد (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الاسم /نورة احمد 
العمر/20
العمل الحالي لبحث عن كلية مناسبة لكي اكمل دراسة هندسة الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 نوفمبر 2006)

نورة احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاسم /نورة احمد
> العمر/20
> العمل الحالي لبحث عن كلية مناسبة لكي اكمل دراسة هندسة الطيران


اهلا بيكي اخت نوره وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرك علي تحديد هدفك ودراسه هندسه الطيران
واذا كنتي تريدي دراسه هندسه الطيران يوجد معهد بمصر اسمه معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران


----------



## غيث طارق (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم: غيث طارق
العمر:31
البلد: العراق
المؤهل:ماجستير هندسة سيطرة الطيران
الوظيفة: مهندس اقدم في مركز بحوث الطيران والفضاء
احب التعرف على اعضاء المنتدى وابداء اي مساعدة لكل الاعضاء


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 نوفمبر 2006)

غيث طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاسم: غيث طارق
> العمر:31
> البلد: العراق
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته واحنا كمان نحب تعرف علي عضو مثلك اهلا بيك وسط بيتك الثاني وان شاء الله تقدر تساعد المنتدي بما يفيده في المستقبل وياريت ياجماعه اي عضو عنده ميل يكتبه كي يتسني للجميع الاستفاده الاكبر


----------



## الشقى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الاسم: مروة
السن: 19
التخصص: هندسة طيران سنة الاولى


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 نوفمبر 2006)

الشقى قال:


> الاسم: مروة
> السن: 19
> التخصص: هندسة طيران سنة الاولى


اهلا بيكي اخت مروه ويارب تكوني مشاركاتك متميزه واضافه قويه للمنتدي


----------



## ابن الجبل (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاسم :محمد جمال .
لعمر :15
الوظيفة:طالب أول ثانوي
و الحمد لله ...ادعولي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ابن الجبل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاسم :محمد جمال .
> لعمر :15
> الوظيفة:طالب أول ثانوي
> و الحمد لله ...ادعولي


اهلا بيك اخ محمد وندعو لك ولجميع المسلمين باالتوفيق والهدايه


----------



## سبهان (1 مايو 2007)

فهد عطية زبيدي
العمر 25 سنه
المؤهل دبلوم هندسة صيانة طائرات
متخصص بالهياكل والمحركات


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (5 مايو 2007)

سبهان قال:


> فهد عطية زبيدي
> العمر 25 سنه
> المؤهل دبلوم هندسة صيانة طائرات
> متخصص بالهياكل والمحركات


اهلا بك اخي العزيز فهد ونتمني منك المشاركه


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (15 مايو 2007)

1-عاطف محى الدين 
2- 22 سنه
3-بكالوريوس هندسة طيران دور مايو 2006
4-طالب تمهيدى ماجستير
:1:


----------



## علاوي احمد (20 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاسم:علي احمد
العمر:26
عنوان البريد الالكتروني:aliahmed19815***********
البلد:العراق
الاختصاص:مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## الأميرة (24 مايو 2007)

الاسم : أماني
السن: 31 سنة
المؤهل: بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية - اختصاص نقل ومواصلات
الوظيفة: مهندسة في مطار دولي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 مايو 2007)

عاطف محى الدين قال:


> 1-عاطف محى الدين
> 2- 22 سنه
> 3-بكالوريوس هندسة طيران دور مايو 2006
> 4-طالب تمهيدى ماجستير
> :1:


اهلا بيك اخي العزيز عاطف


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (24 مايو 2007)

الأميرة قال:


> الاسم : أماني
> السن: 31 سنة
> المؤهل: بكالوريوس هندسة مدنية - اختصاص نقل ومواصلات
> الوظيفة: مهندسة في مطار دولي



اهلا بيكي اختي العزيزه اميره واتمني ان نستفيد من خبراتك بالمشاركه الهادفه


----------



## صهيب الهروط (25 مايو 2007)

الاسم : صهيب الهروط
العمر: 19 سنة
المهنة : طالب 
انشاء الله ادرس هندسة طيران


----------



## صهيب الهروط (25 مايو 2007)

رسالة خاصة جدا الى خالد222 ارجوك اريد تخبرني اكثر عن هندسة الطيران(sohieb_alhrout***********)


----------



## صهيب الهروط (25 مايو 2007)

بدي مساعدة يا مهندس وليد سمير بدي ادرس هندسة الطيران بس بكالوريوس مش دبلوم


----------



## nema (28 مايو 2007)

ابو عبيده 
فلسطيني من غزة
السن 30
المؤهل اجتماع وعلوم سياسيه
بريد inhrs*************


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (21 يونيو 2007)

مهندس وليد سمير لك التحية انا مصطفى مجدى على بدرس معاك فى نفس المعهد فى تانية
ارجو ان نتقابل


----------



## ibrahims (21 يونيو 2007)

Eng\Ibrahim S.Mohammed 
Architect
i_samir*************


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 يونيو 2007)

مصطفى مجدى قال:


> مهندس وليد سمير لك التحية انا مصطفى مجدى على بدرس معاك فى نفس المعهد فى تانية
> ارجو ان نتقابل



ان شاء الله واهلا بيك اخ مصطفي


----------



## احمد حسن امين (23 يونيو 2007)

الاسم احمد حسن امين
السن 20 عاما
الوظيفه طالب بكليه الهندسه مصر جامعه اسيوط
التخصص ميكانيكا


----------



## ايمان السعيد (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم:ايمان السعيد
السن:22
الوظيفه:طالبه ببكالوريوس هندسه ج عين شمس /ميكاترونيكس
الميول:الرياضة(المشى والجرى),الانترنت ,
كفايه كده


----------



## ايمان السعيد (23 يونيو 2007)

اوووبس سورى مخدش بالى انه قسم هندسة طيران 
معلش اصلى لسه جديدة هنا, لقيت الموضوع محطوط فوق دخلت فيه عالطول


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 يونيو 2007)

ايمان السعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاسم:ايمان السعيد
> السن:22
> الوظيفه:طالبه ببكالوريوس هندسه ج عين شمس /ميكاترونيكس
> ...



اهلا بيكي في قسم الطيران واتمني ان تستفيدي حتي ولو كانت معلومات عامه


----------



## walidsamir (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم\محمد احمد احمد ابراهيم
العمر\20سنة الا شهر
الموهل\طالب فى السنة الثانية هندسة الازهر
ومش لازم تعرف التخصص كفاية هندسة الازهر ملحوظة(دامش تكبر والعياذ بالله)


----------



## walidsamir (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم\محمد احمد احمد ابراهيم
العمر\20سنة الا شهر
الموهل\طالب فى السنة الثانية هندسة الازهر قسم كهرباء انشاء الله قوى
وكفاية كده


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (5 يوليو 2007)

walidsamir قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاسم\محمد احمد احمد ابراهيم
> العمر\20سنة الا شهر
> الموهل\طالب فى السنة الثانية هندسة الازهر قسم كهرباء انشاء الله قوى
> وكفاية كده


اهلا بيك ونتمني ان تستفيد من القسم وربنا يوفقك في دراستك


----------



## رسام2 (5 يوليو 2007)

ياريت شباب تكتبوا اسم البلد الذي تعيش فيه اذا كان هذا العضو قريبا يكون نتبادل الخبرات
الاسم :انور
العمل: موظف
البلد:سلطنة عمان /البريمي
هوايات:الرسم/الالكترونيات/عمل نماذج طائرات الصغيرة ريموتكنترول


----------



## أبو جواد المروعي (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإسم يحيى عبد الملك المروعي 
العمر : 18 عاما
المؤهل : كملت إمتحانات الثانوية العامة هذا العام
والله أنا أفتخر بهذا المنتدى وخصوصا أني أتمنى أن أتخصص في هندسة الطيران


----------



## kattab (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم : إبراهيم عمر خليل الأغا
العمر : 18
المؤهل : أنهيت الدراسة الثانوية
الهواية : التصميم والاختراع
وهواية الطيرات تسري في عروقي حتى أن دمي اشتكى من مزاحمتها
ههههههههههههه
نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد لنا ولكم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2007)

اهلا بانور وابراهيم ويحيي ونتمني الاستفاده من خبراتكم في مجال الطيران


----------



## احمد حبة (16 يوليو 2007)

احلى عائلة لمهندسي الطائرات وافتخر بالانضمام اليها


----------



## احمد الجداوى (3 أغسطس 2007)

الاسم: احمد مرسى احمد
السن:29
الموهل: بكالويورس علوم قسم كيماء وكيماء حيوى
البريد:myall10806*************


----------



## iptegypt (3 أغسطس 2007)

تشرفت بالانضماع اليكم 
وسعدت جدا بهذا الموضوع الذي شجعني ان اكتب اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم
الاسم : اسلام صبيح
السن:36
المؤاهل : محتار اكتب اية 
بكلوريوس هندسة ميكانيكا بور
بكلوريوس ع ع 
ماجيستير علوم بيئة نفسية
دبلوم احصاء عام
دبلوم نظم معلومات و قواعد بيانات
دبلوم نظم معلومات ادارية 
دبلوم اعداد مدربي كلاب ح 
المجالات التي عملت بها
قيادة سفن بحرية
النواحي الامنية
قيادة طائرات ( 107 ساعة)
اخيرا Admin Oracle 
الابتكارت
عدد 2 نموذج طاقة شمسية 
عدد 1 لنش سريع 
مشروع متكامل ( ط ب )
انا حاسس اني لو كملت هيكون في شيئ من التباهي فارجو المعذرة لن اكمل 
سعدت بالتعرف عليكم كثيرا
شكرا لقبولكم لي عضوا بينكم


----------



## khamis alnamani (6 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني واخواتي المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمي :خميس النعماني 
فني طائرات عمودية 
من سلطنة عمان -صلالة
دبلوم عالي محركات وهياكل طائرات 
انا سعيد بالانظمام اليكم وانا حاضر لاي معلومة يريدها اي شخص في مجال العموديات (الهلوكبتر)
abuomar634*************


----------



## khamis alnamani (6 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني واخواتي هذا هو اميلي :abuomar634*************


----------



## ناظم (6 أغسطس 2007)

*هندسه الطيران دعوه للتعارف*

يسعدني الانضمام اليكم 
الاسم ناظم
العمر 30سنه
بكلوريوس هندسه كيميائيه
الهوايات الرياضه . السفر. الطيران.


----------



## wael alahmad (7 أغسطس 2007)

يا هلا 

الإسم : وائل أحمد الأحمد 
اللقب : أبو الشيخ 
العمر : 29 
المؤهل العلمي : برمجيات وقواعد بيانات وتحليل انظمة - كمبيوتر / دبلوما 
waelalahmad*************


----------



## mohamedghmour (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاسم : محمد
اللقب : بن موسى
البلد : الجزائر
الشهادة : مهندس دولة في الطيران تخصص : عمليات جوية + تقني سامي تخصص اليكترونيك الطائرة


----------



## mohamedghmour (7 أغسطس 2007)

لسلام عليكم
الاسم : محمد
اللقب : بن موسى
البلد : الجزائر
الشهادة : مهندس دولة في الطيران تخصص : عمليات جوية + تقني سامي تخصص اليكترونيك الطائرة
ابريد الالكتروني : [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## medo46 (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاسم : محمد السيد
البلد : مصر هي أمي ... نيلها هو دمي
العمر : 24
الشهادة : مهندس ميكانيكا قوى
العمل : شركة مصر للطيران للأعمال الهندسية والصيانة


----------



## رياض ابودعموس (21 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني الاعازاء 
سعدت كثيرا بان ارى هذه الطاقت عندنا وهنا اقصد الوطن الكبير 
انا رياض ابودعموس 
البلد فلسطين 
العمر 41 سنة 
الدراسة فني كهرباء والات دقيقة طيران 
عملت بها 8 سنين ودرست سنة في الاردن 
انا الان في فلسطين اعمل صيانة اجهزة وماكنات صناعية متخصص في التحكم 
شوقي لاصلي في المهنة الطيران وارجو هنا ان اعوض على نفسي ما فاتني 
riyaddamous @ hotmail .com 
ارجو التواصل مع بعضنا البعض سعدت بكم


----------



## ناظم (22 أغسطس 2007)

انه لمن دواعي سروري التعرف على طاقات شابه يا وائل


----------



## eng_mechanic (22 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاسم/عبدالرحمن فتحى السعدنى
السن/20سنه
المؤهل/طالب فى الفرقه الثانيه ميكانيكا 
الميل/eng_mechanic2005at yahoooooo.co


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاسم خالد الملاح
الجنسية مصرى
العمر 27
المؤهل بكالوريوس هندسه طيران
الوظيفة مساعد مدرب فى مجال الهيدروليك حاليا ارجو من الاخوة السعوديون يعلمونى اين المكان لتريب الويزوت لانى موجود حاليا بالسعودية والتواصل على 
الاميلkhaledalmlah***********


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اخوكم خالد السويسى خريج هندسة معهند وتكنولوجيا الطيران مرحب برجاله المعهد واخبار د/على الجندى ايه؟؟؟؟
موبيلى 009660541004084 اذا احتاجتم حاجة


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اخوكم خالد السويسى مهندس (معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران)


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اللى موجود بالمعهد يسلم على استاذ ياسر الحسابات وابله فايزة شئون الطلاب والسلام امانة وياريت يبلغنى وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 سبتمبر 2007)

خالدالملاح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاسم خالد الملاح
> الجنسية مصرى
> العمر 27
> ...



اهلا بيك ونتمني ان نستفيد من خبراتك


----------



## احمد مؤنس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأسم: احمد مؤنس
العمر:22 سنه والحمد لله
الوظيفه:طالب في البكالوريوس في قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه


----------



## ابوطواري (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

الاسم/tawari999
التخصص/طيار 
العمر/30 
الدولة/السعودية
البريد.........tawwari999*hotmail.com على الهوت ميل


----------



## !.. بدون اسم ..! (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الاسمـ : مـ ح ـمد
طآلب
بعد سنتين انشاء الله بـادخل معهد هندسة الطيران
العمر : 17
بصرآحة لي الشرف بالتعرف عليكمـ .. 

دمتم بود


----------



## المجنوني (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاسم: صلاح المجنوني
العمر:20 
المؤهل: طالب بالسنة الثانية aerospace
يسرني التعرف عليكم شكرا،،،،،


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الإسم: محمد إبراهيم حسن إبراهيم
العمر: 23 سنة في أكتوبر 2007
المؤهل: خريج هندسة طيران وعلوم الفضاء جامعة القاهرة..دور مايو دفعة7 200
يسعدني جدا أن أتعر ف علي هذا الكم الرائع من الزملاء وأتمني أن نتمكن من النهوض بهذة الأمة لأنها تستحق أن نبذل من أجلها الكثير

أنا هكون سعيد جدا للتواصل معكم علي *****اتي وكمان الموبايل للي يطلبه يبعتلي علي الإيميل وربنا يقدرنا نساعد بعض ونخدم بلادنا

baelghare (@) yahooooooooooooooooooo
eng_mohammed_egypt (@) hotmailllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

تقدروا تشوفوا أول مشاركاتي عن مشروع التخرج بتاعي في الكلية واللي الحمد لله ربنا وفقنا وقدرنا ننفزة عملي ونحوله من تصاميم علي الورق إلي واقع حقيقي يعمل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66643
واللي هكمله إن شاء الله تباعا


----------



## مهندس طيار (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الاسم : محمد عبد العزيز 

العمر : 24 عام 

المؤهل : بكالريوس هندسه وتكنولجيا الطيران من اكادمية الطيران المدني 

الوظيفه : مهندس صيانة هيكل ومحرك في شركة مصر للطيران للصيانه والاعمال الفنيه 

يسرني التعرف عليكم جميعا


----------



## CAROL-LONDON (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*مهندسة الطيران كارولين سيمون الخوري*

يسعدلي مساكن وكل سنة وانتو بألف خير يارب جذبني الموقع وحبيت انو شارك معكن 
الاسم: كارولين الخوري 
العمر:23 سنة 
المؤهل: طالبة جامعية بكلية هندسة الطيران بجامعة كامبريدج البريطانية بلندن سنة 3 
الوظيفة : طالبة 
حبيت انو اتعرف عليكن ويارب تقبلوني اخت بيناتكن 
تحياتي للجميع اختكم كارولين سيمون الخوري ​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس طيار قال:


> الاسم : محمد عبد العزيز
> 
> العمر : 24 عام
> 
> ...



اهلا بيك والف مبروك لعملك بمصر للطيران ونتمني ان تفيد الناس اللي لسه هتقدم


----------



## خالدالملاح (20 أكتوبر 2007)

خالد السويسى 
27
مهندس طيران (مطارامبابه)
حاليا مقيم بالسعوديه
009660541004084


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى وليد سمير
الاسم : عمرو السيد عبد الرؤف
الدوله : مصر
المهنه :طالب 
العمر: 19
المؤهل: طالب فى الفرقه الاولى ميكانيكا كليه هندسه

واخيرا انا ان شاء الله ناوى ادخل ميكانيكا بور وعايز بعد ما اخلص اخد دبلومة طيران هل ده ممكن مع انى هادخل بور فى ميكانيكا

واشكرك اخى الكريم وليد سمير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

يا باش مهندس وليد انا بحب الطيران جدا جدا جدا
وكان نفسى ادخل طيران علطول بس فى ظروف منعتنى اروح القاهره لان الطيران فى القاهره بس 
وانا ناوى ادخل بور فى ميكانيكا هل ممكن احصل بعد كده على دبلومة طيران 
وشكرا
وللتواصل معا على *
amor_eng89

وده على ****** فقط


----------



## مهيري المكلا (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الاسمأحمد مهيري
طالب خريج ثانوية أرغب في دراسةهندسة...طيران
أرجو كتابة بريدك


----------



## msms90421 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

انا محمد صفوت 
أولى هندسة مدنية جامعة المنصورة - مصر 
18 عاما
البريد الالكتروني 
msms90421 على ******و
حلمت دوما ان اكون طياراً مقاتلاً ولكن كان للقدر رأي آخر
لي باع طويل مع الطيران والمحركات و معلومات كثيرة
على من يريد التواصل ان يكلمني على المسنجر


----------



## Roossy (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا انا اسمي رهف عمري 22 هندسة مدني سنة خامسة وبحب اتعرف عليكم


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
آسف على طول المدة لتركي هذه المنتدى وذلك انشغالي في الدراسه
الاسم: محمد القثمي
الدوله: السعودية
المهنة: طالب جامعي
العمر: 22
التخصص: هندسة الطيران والفضاء بجامعة الملك فهد
السنة الدراسية: الثالثة
البريد: Msasb2004 على الـــــهوتــــميلـ دوت كوم
ودمتم بخير


----------



## msms90421 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

على اليا هوووو يا جماعة


----------



## رابح الخير (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

الاسم: سمير

العمر : 37

المهنة : مهندس صيانة طائرات (تخصص محركات PW4000 * PW2000 * ) و APU

الخبرة : 15 سنة

البلد : السعودية

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ناظم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*دعوة للتعارف*

اهلا بكل المشتركين اخوكم المهندس ناظم


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 ديسمبر 2007)

رابح الخير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاسم: سمير
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بيك ونتمني مشاركتك معنا


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاسم : طارق سمير طالب
العمر :29سنة الحمد لله
المؤهل : ماجستير هندسة طائرات تخصص(aeroelasticity)وتصميم طائرات
الوضيفة : اعمل مع مؤسسة انسان تابعة للامم المتحدة 
XXXXXXXXXXXXX

اهلا بالمهندس طارق سمير معنا في قسم الطيران .... و يشرفنا كثيرا وجودك بيننا .... كما ندعوك ان لا تبخل علي أعضاء القسم بعلمك الغزير في مجال هندسة الطيران .... و يا حبذا لو انشأت موضوعا متخصصا في aerolasticity ...... 

و دمت بألف خير 

(عذرا علي ازالة البريد الالكتروني ..... فقوانين المنتدي تمنع ذلك ....... و تقبل تحياتي مجددا )

مشرف قسم الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلاا بمحمد القثمي والاخت رهف في المنتدي


----------



## الأميرة (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أهلا بجميع الأصدقاء


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بيكي ونتمني انك تستفيدي من قسم الطيران ونشوف المشاركات الهادفه


----------

